# Importance of Surface Finish in the Design of Stainless Steel



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

The effect of the surface finish on the corrosion resistance of stainless steel. This paper clearly shows the importance of polishing medium and surface profile on the corrosion resistance of stainless steel in both real and test cases. The development of the EN 10088-2 2K finish is described. This paper is of particular importance in the correct specification of architectural features where cosmetic appearance is a dominant factor.
Note. This paper is _not_ intended to imply that the silicon carbide finish is the optimum for corrosion resistance. The smoothest surface possible, bright polished, always provides the best corrosion resistance in any environment


----------



## المهندس الخراط (6 مايو 2010)

الله يكتب اجرك ساعدتني في بحثي بشكل ما تتخيله

شكرا لك من اعماق قلبي ....


----------

